# Opinions on this tool



## 8ntsane (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMNkPCtkM80

This fly cutter is shown used to cut a work piece 9 inches wide. Im not thinking of purchasing one, but building my own. This tool is different from most Ive seen for surfacing large work pieces. Usually , I see the cutters mounted on a large od disc, and either single, or multi cutting tools mounted.

The tool in the Video is ajustable for max an min width work piece, where the large diameter disc is not, and the disc is very heavy looking. Any advantage ,one  over the other? Your thoughts on this cutting set up?


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 4, 2012)

It looks to produce a nice finish on the Vid. It probably hammers at the spindle just as much as a regular fly cutter. This tool looks very easy to make up. The tool holder looks like it would be the big part of the work. On the Video, they mention its a shell mill holder, but The holder can be reproduced a few different ways. Im just wondering if its worth the effort. The tool looks promising. I like a tool that will cover the material in one pass, its just a nicer job than multi passes.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Paul,

I suspect that design would require a rigid spindle like in the video to work well. It is unlikely that it would cut without chatter in a Bridgeport for instance. I used to have one of those large disk type cutters that I used in a Bridgeport and it worked very well, probably because the mass of disk helped stabilize the tool. Another plus for the disk type is the ability to mount more than one cutter on it. I've always wanted to try making one of the disk type fly cutters out of steel instead of aluminum like the one I had. Hmmm, sounds like another project opportunity.

Tom


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Tom

Thanks for the input . I have been thinking about building a setup to do large work in single passes. I see the disc types all over you tube. They seemed to be used for alot of different types of work. I noticed that if cylinder heads are to be recut, the big disc type with multiple cutters seem to be the norm. Im only guessing here. I would think the mass of the disk would help keeping up the momentum, and help with a dampening effect, and the multiple cutters would keep more than one cutter on the work at all times. Im allso guessing that should reduce the hammering effect as well.

The setup on the vid is a lot lighter in wt than a disc, but still a single cutter. The disc type just seem so massive in comparison. Im sure something that heavy, would need to be in the largest endmill holder you could get your hands on. A collet would  seem pretty risky to hold such a large disc. Im thinking if the disc type is easyer on the mills spindle, and I could reduce the hammering, then its really not worth building the other setup in the video.

I would have to check the widest part I would be resurfacing, but I would think that 8, or 9 inch disc would be max. The next thing, is how thick? 3/4 ,1 inch?
That would be a heavy mass. Thank god for VFD with soft start, ramp up! I would be using this to resurface heads, manifolds, or any thing thats wide, and would normally take mutiple passes. 

Do you think aluminum would not be a good choice for the disc? Allso, If you were doing this, how many cutters would you use? Im thinking 4 would do fine, but 6 may reduce the hammering even more?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR-vQ2sCBrE
Here is a vid of the disc type, but that disc looks thick!


----------



## Tom Griffin (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Paul,

The disk type fly cutter I used to have was 1" aluminum with one cutter. It worked well, but I think it would work even better if it were made out of steel. What's 20 pounds on a one ton plus machine? I also think that an odd number of cutters maybe even randomly spaced would be less apt to chatter, so maybe use three cutters rather than two. I would use a *threaded R8 shank* for a Bridgeport type mill, pinned or keyed for safety.

Tom


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't remember where I saw it (not on this site) but someone had taken an old automotive flywheel and embedded a couple of HSS bits around the periphery.  He bolted up an "arbor" and had one heck of big, solid flycutter.

I'll try and see if I can track down the pics.

-Ron

Found it!  It was on a page by "Bill Jones" - http://www.ryanbrownracing.com/Bill_Jones_Page_1.html  It's the fourth pic.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Apr 5, 2012)

Now THAT's a fly cutter!! :worship:


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 5, 2012)

Ron
Thanks for the link

That cutter looks like it was some bit of work to mount the wheel. I was thinking of using a R-8 arbour from a boring head. They are ready available, and threaded design. Not sure just what thread, but should be doable. The bottom of the arbour could be drilled and tapped for a retaining bolt for safety. 

One concern to me would have the wheel mounted up as close to the spindle as possible. Kind of why the boring head arbour looks good to me. If anyone has a different , or better way on a R-8 spindle , please make a comment on this. I suppose that a complete new arbour could be made, but the boring head arbours are only 20 bucks here at the local busy-bee outlet.

Steel, or cast iron? I think between these two, steele would be my choice. Cast is such a nasty material to machine, and so gritty and abraisive to the cutting tools and machine alike. When it comes to drilling and tapping for pinch bolts, I would feel better if I was threading into steel rather than cast iron.

Im open to any idea,s you guys have


----------

